# Shipping Work Tools



## Spud468 (May 1, 2011)

Hi all... 

I firstly wanted to thank you for all your responses and advice on my previous threads - I will respond directly on those shortly. (My laptop died on me last week). 

I have another query... We are South African, moving back to SA after 9 years. We will be hiring a shared container to ship back our goods (flat packed beds, mattresses and clothes etc.. (I am hoping 300 cubic feet will be enough) 

My query... My husband has recently bought some major power tools over here in the UK.. We are looking ar about £ 2,000 worth of equipment... He obviously wants to bring these back which will help him when he starts his own company. What I need to know, as these effects are for work (and under 6 months old), will we be subject to pay import duty / taxes etc?? 

I am aware that we need to prove that we are moving back for good as to not pay taxes / duties on our household equipment - but I am really worried about all these power tools etc?! 

Anyone able to shed some light on this?? 

Thanks


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Spud468 said:


> Hi all...
> 
> I firstly wanted to thank you for all your responses and advice on my previous threads - I will respond directly on those shortly. (My laptop died on me last week).
> 
> ...


Hi Spud,has he used the tools at all? Not that it should be a problem, we brought quite a lot of stuff back from the UK and had no problems with the "household" stuff which will include power tools as it is usually stored in the garage in the UK?
Where is your stuff being shipped to, Port Elizabeth? Do remember you will need a clearing agent for your stuff in SA.... enquire about this as soon as you can in order to have your paper work ready!


----------



## Spud468 (May 1, 2011)

Thanks  

A clearing agent?! I didnt realise I needed that - My shipping company didnt inform me of that?! Could you possibly give me some further info? 

The tools are brand new (not been used as yet)... maybe I should get him to splatter paint on them


----------



## P3lady (May 11, 2011)

Hi this isn't the same as you guys, but we are from ireland and are moving over to sa as my husband got work over there. We are also shipping items over (but needless to say a big clear out is being done), is the duty and taxes high? And do the shipping companies look after the clearing agent?

Thanks.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Spud468 said:


> Thanks
> 
> A clearing agent?! I didnt realise I needed that - My shipping company didnt inform me of that?! Could you possibly give me some further info?
> 
> The tools are brand new (not been used as yet)... maybe I should get him to splatter paint on them


Chances are slim that they will open stuff, but to be on the safe side, do not bring them in in sealed original boxes?

You will need a clearing agent at the port of embarkation ----- the agent receiving your goods in SA should arrange for a clearing agent. Our stuff was delivered at our house, but we had to be present when they opened the container and checked the car... Elliots were the people who managed the stuff here.

Remember the plugs that look different, we bought some adaptars rather than substituting plugs!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

P3lady said:


> Hi this isn't the same as you guys, but we are from ireland and are moving over to sa as my husband got work over there. We are also shipping items over (but needless to say a big clear out is being done), is the duty and taxes high? And do the shipping companies look after the clearing agent?
> 
> Thanks.


We shipped our household goods from Liverpool to Port Elizabeth. A SA company then brought our stuff over (Elliots) and they appointed the clearing agent, the agent's fees will be for your account.
We didn't pay any import duties or taxes on any of the stuff we brought back. 
Ask your shipping agent in Ireland whom they deal with in South Africa, we paid for a door to door removal.


----------



## P3lady (May 11, 2011)

Johanna said:


> We shipped our household goods from Liverpool to Port Elizabeth. A SA company then brought our stuff over (Elliots) and they appointed the clearing agent, the agent's fees will be for your account.
> We didn't pay any import duties or taxes on any of the stuff we brought back.
> Ask your shipping agent in Ireland whom they deal with in South Africa, we paid for a door to door removal.


Thanks a mill. We are also getting the door to door service. They are actually coming over and packing the house up for us as I have alot of my parents stuff that they now want over there. I will defo keep this in mind and ask our shipping company about it.


----------



## steveh (Apr 30, 2009)

We brought tools and as I worked for a tool company I bought in the UK to bring as costs of tools are 20-30% more! Added them onto the list for the clearing agent. 
On a personal note: Stand over the packers as they get bored during the packing process less packaging is added to make the job quicker.
If I was to do it again I would hire a full container pack it and load myself and unload myself. cost of insurance isn't worth it. We had £3000 worth of damaged stuff (non of the tools but china and pictures, and paid that in insuring it all only to get £1000 paid out.
Make sure you itemize everything, name & item cost of replacement and which shop (take a picture is you can). Sounds silly but be 100% sure! bring as much as you can as most things are more expensive here!
Hope this helps


----------



## JudyL (Jan 25, 2011)

steveh said:


> We brought tools and as I worked for a tool company I bought in the UK to bring as costs of tools are 20-30% more! Added them onto the list for the clearing agent.
> On a personal note: Stand over the packers as they get bored during the packing process less packaging is added to make the job quicker.
> If I was to do it again I would hire a full container pack it and load myself and unload myself. cost of insurance isn't worth it. We had £3000 worth of damaged stuff (non of the tools but china and pictures, and paid that in insuring it all only to get £1000 paid out.
> Make sure you itemize everything, name & item cost of replacement and which shop (take a picture is you can). Sounds silly but be 100% sure! bring as much as you can as most things are more expensive here!
> Hope this helps


Hello Steve,

I would agree with you that it is far better to pack and ship your own belongings. We are in Canada and will be moving back to SA within the next month. We decided to pack and get a freight forwarder to ship to Durban. From Durban another forwarder will deliver to our house. And we did get a full 20 ' container. 
Judy


----------



## steveh (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey judy,

Why are you coming back? Have you got family in Durbs?

look us up if you need anything when you arrive!

Steve


----------



## JudyL (Jan 25, 2011)

steveh said:


> Hey judy,
> 
> Why are you coming back? Have you got family in Durbs?
> 
> ...


Hello Steve,

We love the country. South Africa is home to us and we will deal with the stuff as we go ahead.
We are gong to Klerksdorp, but Durban is the port where our good will be arriving. Do you have freight contacts in Durban? We are doing most of the moving ourselves because we know some of the process. For customs we do need a broker. Thanks for offering your assistance.
Blessings Judy


----------

